# FET transfer 21st of August, anyone else around the same time?



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on my spray and 4 mg of Progynovia at the moment. Transfer of FET is next Wed or Friday depending on how blasts go. Scan to check womb lining on Friday morning. Anyone else around the same time? Really need some support.


So far one failed IVF and one failed FET. 

5 embryos left. Taking all out this time. So nervous...


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Travelflossy I am hoping for next aunday if they survivw the thaw, its nervewrecking 
Katiebellsxxx


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Katiebells, 
Good luck! Let me know how Sunday goes. I will be thinking about you. Xo


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies im looking at next weekend for FET wish you all lots of luck and positive thoughts x x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hiya

My snow babies are being thawed tomorrow with a view to transfer on Wednesday all being well.  We've got 6 in the freezer - 4 top grade 8/8 and 2 just under at 7/8.
I started my progesterone pessaries on Saturday along with my prognyovia and estrogen patches (I have problems getting my lining thick enough) so hoping they up my lining a bit more as it was 6.5mm at my scan on Thursday.

I'm so scared they might not survive the thaw, so be nice to chat to others who know exactly how nerve wracking it all is.

S x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join you? I am hoping to have FET sometime next week. I'm doing a natural cycle so just waiting to ovulate. Been for a scan today and lining is 9.5mm and leading follicle of 21mm so it's imminent. As soon as I get the 2 lines for the surge I will call the clinic to book in for FET.

We only have 1 blast frozen so   it survives the thaw.

Travelflossy - are you still having ET on Weds?

Katiebells - are you PUPO now?

Mrsmcc - sending lots of thawing vibes to your embie for tomorrow   

Binny - good luck

Xxxxxx


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Off course you can join us. We can all help each other. 

I have to phone tomorrow (& Wed)to find out if the first 2 embryos survive the thaw (I have 2 @ day 1 & 3 @ day 2) If they go well they will attempt to take them to blasts with transfer Friday. If they aren't aren't great they will transfer them Wed. I'm really hoping for blasts. 

Mrsmcc keep me posted & good luck! 
Binny keep us posted on your transfer & good luck! 
Katiebells keep me posted & good luck!


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi girls, 

Quick update 4 survived the thaw. The 2 strongest have been put back today. A good quality 8 cell & 6 cell. The other 2 embryos were weaker so they advised us to transfer today and not Friday. 

Test date is 4th of September ahhhhhh!

How'd everyone else do? 

Xox


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations on being PUPO Travelflossy   I had my FET on Monday, with 2 blasto frosties so am trying to be as positive as possible .  My OTD is the 30th August so am similar to a few of you on this thread.  
Good luck to everyone waiting for Frosties to thaw - I know it is a nerve racking time.

Es x


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck Es! Keep me posted on how you are feeling. 

Big hugs 

Xo


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Travelflossy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Quick update 4 survived the thaw. The 2 strongest have been put back today. A good quality 8 cell & 6 cell. The other 2 embryos were weaker so they advised us to transfer today and not Friday.
> 
> ...


We're embryo twins!!! I've had a 6 cell and a top grade 8 cell put back today too!!

We had all 6 frosties thawed, sadly one died this morning and three others weren't growing well which just left us two to transfer back. When I phoned this morning the 6 cell was only 5 cells, but thankfully it kept growing and was a nice juicy 6 when we got there!!!

Congrats on being PUPO hun, we can keep each other safe during the TWW.

S xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations on being PUPO mrsmcc, es and travelflossy.  I'm not far behind your ladies, had the surge this morning so booked in for ET next weds


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Girls,
Sorry I though I had posted to let you know I am officially pupo yipee please god they will stick.
Congratulations travel flossy mrsmcc and es how are you feeling? xx
Smile how u doing huny ? xx
Binny are you nearly set? xx


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning  
Congratulations Katiebells   When is your OTD?  Hope you are staying positive and taking good care of yourself.
Smile - Not long now  
Mrs Mcc and TravelFlossy - Hope you are both managing ok on the 2ww Are you taking time off work?  What are you doing to keep your mind off things? I am on holiday from work and my DH has taken a fortnight off to keep me company   He is also letting me do very little around the house!
Binny - Hi Have you had any news about the date of your FET?

Well I'm getting paranoid that I haven't got any symptoms but I think it is too early as I am 3dp5dt 
take care Es x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations katiebells!!

Es - stay away from the pee sticks!!!!    . It's far too early to test and most women don't get symptoms until 7 weeks so don't loose hope.

Lots of PMA PMA PMA being spread to you all.  I've got a good feeling about our little group and hope to see a run of BFPs   

Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi girls, hope everyone is well today and the PUPO girls aren't going mad yet!! lol

Can I just ask a question since there are a few of us around the same stage?  Do any of you have cramping?  I've been getting it since straight after transfer and it's not gone away since.  It's worse when I move about, and I've noticed after using the pessaries it's a bit worse too.  I've had to come back to work today but to be honest I'm debating going home and just taking time off sick!!

Any advice would be great.

Suzie x


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning Ladies  
I hope we are all trying to stay positive x
Suzie - I haven't got any side effects but have had cramping with my last two IVF attempts (fresh and Frozen).  It could be due to the pessaries but from my knowledge implantation can start from day 6 onwards.  Please don't worry but you do need to take care of yourself and stay calm.  If it is hard being at work I would take the time off and take it easy. 

Don't worry Smiles I am not going to go near the Pee sticks - i am determined to stick it out this time! Thank you for your advice about early symptoms.  I think it is easy to go mad  looking for symptoms but i found it reassuring to know some woman don't have any.

Hope every one is doing well, I had a real tearful / tired day yesterday but hoping to stay more positive today.  It is so hard as we know this is going to lead to happiness or sadness and no feelings in between.
Take care Es x


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I hope everyone is hanging in there! 

Had to go into work yesterday so have been keeping myself busy! 

Susie i have had mild cramping from even before the transfer. I was actually convinced that my period was coming before i did the transfer! I was particularly aware of my ovaries. They have felt really heavy for a over a week which i thought would change after the transfer but its still the same. I asked the doc on the day of transfer and he said it could be the progesterone but im not convinced. It felt like my general period pain, which i get in the ovary area. Please tell me someone else has felt like this ?!!!!!

Im off work now until Tuesday which is good. I feel ok but could crack at any stage and its only day 2 post transfer!!!

Does anyone else have any symptoms? 

Vic xox


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know I haven't had ET yet but I had really bad cramps on my three previous cycles but they were all fresh cycles so suspect that was a mixture of EC and the progesterone. I'm not taking the progesterone pessaries this time so it will be interesting to see if I do get cramps. 

Stay positive ladies xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey girls how is everyone doing this weekend?
I was doing great up until today, my little hopeful bubble started to burst and now it is the anxious nervous waiting game untile Wednesday, I am wishing that to come quick yet afraid of the despair n sadness if it sosent work xx.
Es hope your doing ok at what stage were you embies transferred?
I was in boots today picking up a prescription and there smiling at me were the pee sticks saying buy me buy me but I told them no not today....... Next tuesday, if I have them in the house I would be way too tempted and craic.
Travelflossy I have had some cramping but it could be the meds Im on 4 pessaries a day so ot could be from them, isnt this the craziest time I really hate the 2nd week that is just so so hard, how are you doing otherwise? I was off all this week from work and back Monday xx
Es hope your having a better evening tonight I know how hard itr is, everyone seems to be different and respond to pregnancies different, I was in so much pain when I eventually did get pregnant that I thought I was dying never mind having a successful treatment, it was the biggest shock of my life and we had clocked up alot of tratment by that stage. I had a very good friend who didnt know she ws pregnant for 5 months.... xxx
Smile hope your doing ok huny when will et be? xx
Suzie you prob read my bit above about the cramping it could be a good sign huny xxx
Hi Binny where are youat this weekend are you having tranfer?xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning katiebells - my ET is Weds, feeling very excited but nervous at the same time. We only have 1 embie so I just   it survives the thaw.  I always find the second week the hardest but hopefully work will take your mind off things. If you're anything like me though I spend the whole time symptom spotting, knicker checking and consulting Dr Google and can't concentrate on anything else  

Not long now Hun, only 4 more sleeps.  Will you poas on weds or blood test?

Hope everyone else is hanging in there xxx


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning All  
Smiles - Pleased to hear you have a date for your transfer that is within reach.  What stage was your embryo frozen?  We now have 1 frozen blast left which I am hoping we wont need  .  We have now had 2 FET's and both times the embryos defrosted fine so fingers crossed for you.  We were told by our embryologist that using the fast defrost process (cant remember what it is called?) there is a good success rate.
Suzie - How are you doing? 
KatieBells - The last few days on the 2ww are the hardest but keep positive (I know it is easy to say!). On my past experiences I found that is when I start having mad dreams and restless nights!  My embryos were day 5 when transfered so today I am 5dt5dt my clinic wants me to test on 11dp5dt.  What stage where your embryos on FET? How long does your Clinic require before testing?  Have you had a FET before?  You mentioned a previous pregnancy - was it successful?  I'm sorry to be nosy but I find success stories so helpful - they keep me going 

After an emotional day on Thursday, I picked myself up and had a more positive day yesterday - We had a family day at our beach hut in the sunshine and then went out for a meal in the evening (I think it took my mind off things for a while!)
Take care everyone     
Es x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Es, sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Where is your beach hut?  Our embie was a blast and frozen on day 6, it actually turned out to be better quality than the 2 we had transferred even though it was still an early blast on day 5  .  My clinic are very strict on what they freeze so I'm hoping its a strong one.


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oops I don't know why that posted 3 times!!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Girls,
Hope everyone is trying to stay sane justa quick one from me tonight xx
Es, I had 2 5 day blasts transferred, I have had quite a bit of treatment but on a positive note I have 2year old twin girls following them since then I had an fet that my embryos didnt survive the thaw, a fresh cycle that ended with freeze all and now this natural fet, I dont mind the questions I am very blessed hun xx
Smiles hope your trying to keep calm hun xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello ladies
Sorry for jumping on board your thread, but I'm wondering if you could help me out please.

We have decided to use up our four  day 3 embryos in the UK before we embark on another fresh cycle in Czech Republic, but I'm not getting what the consultant told us last week at our FET consultation.
In previous FET, I have always down regulated with Supracur, then once down reg, commenced on Progynove tablets, once lining is desired thickness then ET planned.
This time I am told I am to do a medicated cycle again, but no down reg, straight ontomoestrodialmtabletsbon day 1 of next cycle?
Firstly I'm worried that how do they know when I have ovulated so they can then determine when ET will be as they told me I don't use an ovulation tester kit, I just have one scan on day 12, then they take my day 14 as ovulation day and replace on day 17?
But my cycles are not regular and I'm sure I don't ovulate until day 17-18 sometimes and I'm terrified that they may out my envies back without me even ovulating if they are going by the standard day14 as ovulation day??

Can someone explain to me how it all works? Does the oestrodial stop you ovulating?

Josie x


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone  
Hope you are enjoying the Bank Holiday weekend.
Smiles - Only two more sleeps!  How are you feeling?  Your embryo sounds really positive - I'm sure it will be ready and waiting for you on Wednesday   Our beach hut is on the South Coast on Portland in Dorset, we are very lucky and I am looking forward to another relaxing day there today  

JollyJosie - Welcome and Hi   I'm afraid I don't have any experience of Oestrodial as like you I have taken the Supracur and progynova for my last two FET's.  Hope fully someone will be able to help, I would be tempted to get a second opinion?

Katie Bells - Thank you for your positive success story so pleased that you have been blessed.

Suzie and Vic - How are you both?

I am panicing  because I don't have any symptoms .  My last two attempts I had symptoms (cramping and pains) but this time I have NOTHING!  Just hoping that it might still work  
Es x


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I'm trying my best to keep myself busy!! Had a complete freak out day yesterday and cried a fair amount. I've been having cramps and a real heavy feeling in my ovaries. Please tell me someone else is cramping I'm only 5 days post transfer I don't get why I have had cramping so soon. Not feeling very positive. 

If anyone else has had cramps and ovary pain please let me know. Hows everyone else? 

Vic XO


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies sorry im so slow at  posting my lap top has broken and doing this on my phone is torturous. Im a bit behind you all, looking at transfer next Sunday although I don't appear to be ovulating which is a bit of a worry. Good luck to everyone who is pupo and well done on getting your embryos safetly thawed. There is so much to worry about at this stage. I'll be checking in to see all your BFP wishing you all lots of luck. Ps am I supposed to do anything in prep for the transfer as clinic haven't advised? X

Hi Katibells hope you're hanging in there, is it tomorrow u test or following Tuesday? Fingers crossed, im dreading the wait hope it hasn't been too hellish for you. Wish we could wave a magic wand and make BFPs for everyone on here, no one can understand the stress and ups and downs to ivf, unless theyve been through it. 

Ladies im struggling with the phone! I'll log on at work tomorrow so can see properly where you are all at. Stay positive, thanks for thinking of me. Speak tomorrow x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps didnt mean to not respond to each of u individually but its taking me ages scrolling up and down with writing the size of an ant lol!  time to get an iphone I think!! X


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Jollyjosie - welcome. I can't offer any advice unfortunately, this is my first FET and I'm having a natural cycle. I hope you get some answers.

Es - 2 more sleeps and getting very excited!! Had a really busy and productive day today which has kept me occupied, work tomorrow then I'm off Weds but working from home Thurs and Fri.  I took 3 weeks off on my last cycle that ended in bfn so I've decided to just get on with it this time.  My friends have just come back from a week in Dorset and said how beautiful it is, I would love to live near the coast.

Travelflossy - just remind me how old your embies were when they were frozen? My clinic told me that a 5 day would start implanting after 24 hours and cramping is extremely common in pregnancies so I really hope it's a good sign for you. I do think after so many cycles of IVF I am much more aware of my ovaries each month now. PMA coming your way  

Katiebells - you will have your hands full if both your blasts take  . Wishing you all the best. 

MrsC - how are you holding up? 

Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Vic - I've been having cramping since 24 hours after transfer hun, and it's still there on and off.  It's worse after my pessaries and if I've been on my feet too much, so just trying to take it easy and rest up when I can.

Weirdly mine is mostly on the left side too!!

S x


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks MrsMcc. I phoned the clinic today to ask because I felt so uncomfortable. The doc said that the progesterone can make you feel as I have said. He said keep taking paracetamol. I had mild cramping this morning when I woke but rest of the day it's that heavy dragging feeling in my ovaries.. Does your cramping seem a bit like period cramps? & have you had the heavy feeling in your ovaries? It does seem worse after progesterone. My stomach is really hard too.

Smile 35 my embryos were frozen on day 1 then out again for a further 2 days before transfer. They were 6 & 8 cell. I had cramping even before the transfer which was really strange and hasn't really going away. 

I hope everyone else is hanging in there. 

Big hugs to all 
Vic Xox


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Smiles35 hope you get on ok today  Katiebells I hope you got a BFP today. Hope everyone else is staying sane   
Unfortunately my scan revealed today that I am not ovulating, deep joy it appears my polycystic ovaries are chucking out a little naff follicle which isn't enough to get a true ovulation or LH surge so my cycle is cancelled  
I am now back on the injections   from tonight and will be on a medicated cycle. Bit of a worry as the consultant refused for me to be given any drugs again after the OHSS yet the nurse over rode this.........I understand they are different drugs but consultant seemed determined that it would be natural end of. 
(lets hope she knows what she is doing)
So I wont be completing my cycle with you ladies but I will be logging on to seehow you all get on. I've only been linked to this page for a short time but would like to thank you all for the support you have given and wish you all lots of luck.   I'll be watching!! x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi binny I'm so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled Hun. Wishing you all the best with the medicated cycle. Let us know how you get on xxx   

Katiebells -   for good news today.

Es - how are you holding up?

Travelflossy - have your cramps eased now Hun? 

Mrsmcc - cramping on the left is a good sign.  

AFM - I am officially PUPO with a hatching blast  . Such a relief because I was so nervous it wasn't going to survive. Just     it sticks now PMA PMA PMA


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

fantastic news Smiles35   congratulations on a fantastic embryo too   Was it a top grade before it was thawed or did the grade change. The grading of mine is not good.
Really pleased for you though, hope the next 9 - 10 days are not too torturous for you and you get some time to relax.

Quite gutted that the natural cycle was cancelled as my body doesnt like drugs at the best of times but suppose its not as invasive this time and hopefully only for a month.

Hope you are ok Travelflossy, sounds like the dreaded pessaries. IVF really is gruesome.

Good luck Es2013 not long to go for you  

Did anyone have any problems with the Progynon tablets? I start them in about a week.

Take care everyone and good luck......hope Katiebells updates us soon   xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Binny - my embie was graded a 4bb before it was frozen but today it was a 5bb because its hatching.  A mediated FET is still less invasive and although a pain to have to use drugs at least your clinic can control your cycle to give you a better chance.


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats brilliant Smiles35, mine are awful in comparison.......1BB, 1BC and 3 x 1CC - all very early blastos at 5 days. Never mind I cant change it. Wishing you lots of luck for the next couple of weeks x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

You never know Binny, with less stress on your body it will help. I got pregnant last year on a 3bb. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi girls,
Just a quick post tonight and I will do personals tomorrow but we got a bfp for now xx
Travelflossy pain can be very positive xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Smiles35   hope so xx

Katiebells thats fantastic news. Many congratulations   great news. Take care of yourself and hope you have a healthy pregnancy.
Bit of positivity before bed time  xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations katiebells         

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Huge congrats Katiebell, wonderful news!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I went back to the gum last night, just walking though but was nice to get back to it.  Still cramping quite a bit and tummy is quite bloated and hard.

Anyone testing early?!?!

S xx


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning - Congratulations Katiebells, pleased for you  , fingers crossed you continue to have a healthy pregnancy x

Smiles - I'm so glad your transfer went well and you are now PUPO, take care of yourself and stay positive 
Binny - I am so sorry that you have had to cancel your FET, it takes so much to prepare yourself mentally and physically so well done for being so positive  
Suzie, Vic and Jolly Josie - I've got my fingers crossed for you all  

Things not great for me, I have had alot of cramping pains so decided to test this morning   a bfn came up on the pregnancy test  .  My DH says I shouldn't worry as I am a day early (OTD tomorrow) but I am still 10dp5dt !!  He said we should test again tomorrow, not sure what to do, cant focus and I know I've got to pick myself up but I feel like hiding under the duvet and not coming out!
Please take care of yourselves 
Es x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Es   that is awful, I really feel for you. Test again tomorrow for confirmation. Will keep everything crossed for you   Are you at work today? Big hugs I hope tomorrow brings better news for you.
I didnt start my injections last night am hoping the consultant will speak to me on the phone, I should hope so its not like this treatment is cheap and he was so insistant on me not having drugs because of the OHSS even though there is no risk he just wasnt happy with the way my body reacted so badly and its the nurse who has prescribed it, I want confirmation from him. Much as I appreciate the work the clinics do they are so very nurse led and I feel awful making a squeek in protest of anything.
Anyway enough on mine, really do hope you are ok and you will be back on saying the early test was just crap. I hope so. 
xxxx


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Binny 
i really appreciate your comments and kind words, I am off work until Monday and today not really sure what to do with myself .  I will test again tomorrow 
I agree you would be best to speak to the consultant, you don't want to take any risks and they should get it right for you.
Let us know what happens 
Don't feel guilty for asking questions -  its your body and your money they are dealing with.
Es x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Es I really feel for you and know exactly what you are going through.  Just have a duvet and film day today and don't feel guilty about doing bugger all if that's how you feel.  Sending you lots of      and really hope for a different result tomorrow.

Binny - like Es said, don't feel guilty about asking questions or demanding to speak to the consultant.  You are the customer at the end of the day.  You need to be happy with their approach and feel confident it's the right thing otherwise you will go through it having doubts and that will play on your mind.

Katiebells - are you still on  ?  Do you have a date for your scan yet?

MrsMcc - good for you getting back to the gym, get that blood flowing to the uterus!!


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Great news Katie bells!! Woo hoo!!! I'm delighted for you.

I'm thinking of testing day 12 which is Monday. I haven't had any cramps today but feel dizzy and struggling to focus. I also feel very anxious. In convinced its the tablets or period coming.... Can't sleep either!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Is day 12 too early? Should I hold off until Wed? 

Vic xo


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Travelflossy - I had dizziness with my pregnancy last year so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning All
I'm afraid it was still a BFN for me this morning   it is OTD and I'm 11dp5dt so not good.  My clinic said I should test again in two days just in case I had late implantation  .  I did have cramping pains on Tues / wed for the first time in the transfer but think I am just looking for any signs of hope    
I have made a consultants appointment to discuss next steps but feel like my heart aches this morning.

Binny - any news from the consultant on your injections?
Hope the 2ww is going well for you Vic, Suzie, Jolly Josie and Smiles - Take care  
Es x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

So sorry Es


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear that ES2013   I will still keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you are coping ok and being kind to yourself. 

Smile35 - how are you? When is your OTD? Hope you are staying positive   Still wish I was ending my cycle with you ladies next week. The consultant never called me back but the nurse did so they insist I will be ok on the drugs, lets hope so. First injection last night. Taken a much different approach this time basically get home from work stab it in and get on with the evening. 

Good luck mrsmcc7 you must be close to testing now  

Thinking of you ES2013 xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Binny - well done on your first injection, I'm glad the clinic called to confirm things for you.  I'm ok, haven't gone insane yet but it's only been 2 days  .  My OTD is the 8th Sept but AF is due on Monday and as this is a natural cycle I will either come on or I won't. Scary!!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Es I am so so sorry huny xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrsmcc - is it OTD tomorrow? Been thinking about you, wishing you all the best and   you get your BFP. 

Katiebells - do you have a date for your scan yet?


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Smiles, they said I would be 7 weeks on the 17th of September so I need to book for then, I cycled in London and live in Ireland so Im going to get scanned here instead of travelling again. I am a nervous wreck as It seems too good to be true. I am scheduled for an intraipid infusion this Monday so hopefully that will help keep them safe. How are you doing huny? xxx
Binny hope you are ok straight back in, Its probably a good thing when you are in the zone to stay in the zone xxx
Mrsmcchope you are doing ok xxx
Travelflossy remind me how old your little embies were? (I am very blonde and forgetful sorry) xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Katiebells - only natural to be nervous, waiting for the first scan is worst than the 2ww. What is an intrepid infusion?  I am ok just trying to stay sane and not over analyse everything, very hard though.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Smile its all just so stressful every week there is something to make you think theres something not right, ivf leaves alot of scars. I am on intralipids to help suppress my immune system so the pregnacy will take. I have raised NK cells and they treat it with steroids and intralipids. xx
I am your sister when it comes to over analysing hun xx


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Es im still keeping everything crossed for you. 

Katiebells I had a 3 day transfer. I'm going to test tomorrow morn, day 11. I woke up this morn with bad cramps though... I'm in Ireland to and thinking if this is negative we would try London next time or GCRM in glasgow. Would you recommend your clinic? 

Anybody else ready to test? 

Vic Xo


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Katiebells - it certainly does leave a lot of scars, I'm not quite sure what I will do if this round fails but trying to stay positive for now   

Travelflossy - good luck for tomorrow Hun     

AF is due for me on Monday so contemplating testing Monday morning, I will be 5dp5dt or it might be classed as 6dt as embie was frozen on day 6?


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning girls.

ES - So sorry hun that it wasn't better news.  Look after yourself and we're here if you need us hun.

Travel flossy - I was debating testing tomorrow too, although OTD isn't until Thursday.  I'm the same stage as you though with 3 day embryos - hmm, decisions decisions!!!!

Hugs to everyone else, hope you're all staying sane!!!!!

Suzie xx


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello ladies, 

May I join in this conversation?? Have been reading through this post and wanted to send   to everyone who hasn't had the news they wanted and congratulations to everyone who has. 

I had my 5 day blasto put back in Wednesday and am going insane every little thing is making me think it hasn't worked. I constantly feel sick (cyclogest I'm guessing) and am beyond tired. 

I have been having the odd cramp everyone now and then like some of you ladies. 

I've been told otd is 8th sept and that feels like forever  this 2ww is hard work!!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Garyprincess - I also had my blast transferred on Weds and OTD is the 8th. I am contemplating testing on Monday though


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

So we are same dates!! 

I'm really scared about testing but good to know you are doing yours early xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

AF is due for me on Monday, which is day 29 and I have had a natural FET cycle so I will know before OTD anyway.  Even though I want to stay in my PUPO bubble I'm also a serial tester!


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh ok well good luck for Monday   I'm going to hold on as long as I can!! Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning girls, how are we all today?

Welcome garysprincess, hope you aren't going too mad yet on the TWW!!  My OTD is 5th so I'm just a couple of days before you.

Travelflossy - did you test today missus?

Well, I stupidly caved and tested yesterday and it was a BFN (11dp3dFET)  OTD isn't until Thursday so tested 4 days early but I'd have thought by then it would have shown up if it had worked.
I was so positive this cycle too, a lot more so than the last one when I just knew it hadn't worked from the beginning.  But after yesterday's BFN (which I didn't tell hubby about) I now don't think it's worked at all and it'll just be more heartache on Thursday (have to test Thursday evening because hubby is nightshift Wednesday night and he wants to be there)  So, yesterday I started thinking about the future because I think this was our last try, and I'm going to have to start to come to terms with never having children :-(

Sorry for the depressing post ladies

S x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

MrsMcc - I'm so sorry to hear you tested BFN, there is still hope though hun, 14 days past ovulation is still early.  I know how you feel though, I am convinced AF is going to show up any minute so the knicker checking is out of control.  I stupidly tested this morning and I'm only 5dp6dt but I thought as AF is due today it might show up.  I don't have any PMA now.

Sending you lots of     and   for a different result for both of us.

xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Smiles35 I was just checking in to see how you were getting on today, fingers crossed AF does a no show   I repeat the same thing all the time every aspect of IVF is a worry. Roll on Thursday!

Katiebells - glad to see all is going well for you I bet you can't wait to get the scan so will settle your mind a little. So far so good though  

Mrs Mcc7 sorry to hear you got a BFN but as Smiles35 said it may just be too early too show. Try and hold out as you may have a very different outcome after a few more days. I read up on the development of embryos and the rate of cells dividing / implanting is amazing so much can change in just 24 hours. Try and stay positive.

ES2013 - are you ok? xxxx

Travel flossy how are you? 

Im just carrying on with life as normal but then I'm nowhere near you ladies Im looking at around a month before they thaw my little misfits. This cycle is alot less stressful probably because I know its not that long on the drugs......
Im not feeling positive and am actually dreading those embryos coming out of the freezer as we can only do this once, once they are out thats the end one way or another. Come New Years Eve I'll either be thinking about being a mum or dealing with the fact I will never have my own family. Frightening thought and one that I know all you ladies will understand.

Dont give up hope Mrccc7 xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

PS Hi GarysPrincess   Good luck x


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Good evening ladies, 

Sorry to hear mrs mcc you didn't get your bfp but fingers crossed for you on Thursday! I shall be thinking about you. 

Smiles35 I hope you too get the bfp on Sunday. 

And hello to binny  

I've had an awful weekend feeling sick constantly and have started to spot    I am now convinced it hasn't worked and its been on and off since Saturday and also cramping. I keep thinking the symptoms are like pregnancy but them remember the lovely cyclogest cause the same symptoms. So I have another 5 days to wait to test day. Being all happy and bubbly around other people is also starting becoming hard work!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone - 

So so sorry to hear your news Suzie   I know how hard it is and it sounds like you have a difficult decision to make - Big hugs xx
Fingers crossed for positive results Gary's Princess   Smiles   and Travelflossy  
Binny keep us all posted - Try to remain as positive as you can - fingers crossed for you  

Thank you all for your kind thoughts, its definitely a negative result for us and I have been trying to come to terms with the news.  I have been reading the thread and will continue to do so to hopefully  see your good news.  I am now back at work and it has taken alot of self control to keep going and try to be normal!  I have a consultants appointment in two weeks when we will discuss our next steps   But we will not give up - we are determined to reach for our dream (its just a rocky road to get there).
take care Everyone 
Es x


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Es2013

I have my fingers crossed for you. Your determination is amazing and I hope you finally get your dream. Ivf is the hardest journey and no one tells you about the heartache and pain that comes with it  good luck for your appointment in 2 weeks xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ES2013 glad to hear you are ok, stay positive and you will get there in the end  

GarysPrincess looking at your profile your IVF has followed the same route as mine! Were you hospitalised with OHSS? ITs the most awful illness. How many embryos did you manage to freeze? We had 12 eggs, the second day we were down to 10 but we managed to keep all 10 right up to blasto stage then ony five survived, of which the quality is apparenly naff. Nothing like a doomed IVF cycle. This is our one and only chance and looking like we will only get one FET. Its so stressful and I am trying to prepare my mind for failure, everyone says to stay positive but I cant allow myself that priviledge Id rather prepare for the worst.

Hope everyone else is ok...... xxx


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello binny,

I was indeed but only for one night as my husband was on holiday from work so had someone with me 24/7. 

We had 27 eggs collected (apperantly my ovaries where the size of melons) and we got 3 blast frozen at a good condition. 

This 2ww is making me go insane I'm pretty much convinced it hasn't worked due to spotting and cramping everyday. It truly is a very cruel journey to be on and am feeling fed up  

Do you know your transfer date yet?? Mine was due 12/8 but due to lining not thick enough it kept getting set back.

As for staying positive I asked everyone very nicely to stop saying it because I was fed up of hearing it from people who have no idea what this process is like. It's impossible to stay positive when your pumped full of hormones and everything is out of your control!! 

Xxz


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi GarysPrincess
Wow you had super amounts!! I have 28 follicles but thankfully only 12 eggs retrieved although that landed me in hospital for five days. I was so bad the worst part was the constant Xrays and cardiac specialist kept coming to my room as my heart rate was stupidly high and they couldnt get it down  Glad you got some good frozen embies from it though.
No transfer date as yet mine should have been last Sunday but the natural cycle was a total failure when my body decided not to ovulate or what it did pop was tiny and not enough to surge hormones  
So  now I think it will be around 29th September. My tummy is so bloated and Ive only been back on Suprecur for a week. When is your transfer now? Think I saw the 8th? If so only 4 sleeps to go ) I'm totally with you about the "keeping positive" thing. This forum is a godsend. Hope you are bearing up xxx


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

The set backs are the worse aren't they   I really hope this next time works!! Are you having it all done my medication next time or attempting another natural cycle?? When they give a date doesn't it feel a million miles away? Have you found your clinic to be helpful? 

That is awful about your ohss I can't even imagine how you feel. The things we go through to get a baby!! I paid £100 (I'm a NHS patient) for a blood test to prevent it from happening and it still happened. 

Yeah 4 more sleeps to go and I will be rocking in the corner by then!! My dh works away so he is driving home just to be here for the test.... Day after my birthday as well!! 

Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh blimey so even the blood test isnt really a definate where OHSS is concerned! Ah fingers crossed you will be having the best birthday week   This cycle for me is medicated, how about you? There wont be a next time for us its a one shot hope. Im not allowed to do a full cycle again due to how bad the hyper stimulation was and to be honest we couldn't afford it again, 8000 pound. So this is it it works or it doesnt. I do feel like I havent had a proper chance but appears fate has decided against it. because the embryos are so low grading im having 2 put back but the other 3 they said should never have been frozen and they dont expect them to survive. What a depressing story lol. Back to you you are nearly there just 4 more sleeps. Do you feel different? X x


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh well then I wish you a lot of luck and have everything crossed for you. 

All of mine has been medicated as I don't ovulate very often. I do feel different but I'm not sure if its all the meds I'm on and my brain is in over drive. 

Xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

It's over for me this time, AF arrived today    

Good luck to everyone else, I will follow the thread and hope to see some good news.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry smiles, look after yourself Hun.

S xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrsmcc and smiles I am so sorry for you both thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Smiles35 I'm so sorry to hear that. I been thinking of you as you hadn't posted and hoped it was good news for you. Be gentle on yourself. I hope you have some time off work planned  and your other half looking after you. Take care x x x 

Thanks Garysprincess, really hope you are lucky this cycle too x x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning girls

Travelflossy - thinking of you today missus and hoping for good news for you.

OTD today for me, and as expected a BFN.  To be honest I'm ok and didn't even get upset when I saw it because I knew that's what it would say.  Need to start moving on now with our life as just us.  I have to say I did enjoy my cup of real coffee this morning, and tonight I'm looking forward to getting back to the gym and s*x!! lol  (can you tell I'm trying to put a positive spin on it to make it easier?!?!?)

Anyway, I wish you all the best girls and so hope that there is good news in the future for each one of you.

Take care

Suzie xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

So sorry Suzie, look after yourself xx


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi ladies, sorry for delay. Just had a crap week. BFN on Tuesday. Gutted... Don't know what to do next

Xo


----------



## Garysprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning ladies, 

Hpe your all ok?? 

Otd for me today and as expected BFN   feel worn out and looking forward to stopping meds. Onwards and upwards I guess. 

I hate this situation we are all in its so unfair.  

Xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear the latest updates   I really do question the success rates that clinics report. I'm genuinely really disappointed for you all I really thought and hoped there would be more positives on this thread as we all deserve it. Hope you are all ok. Much love x x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Travelflossy and Gary princess I am so sorry to read your news you are both in my thoughts, it is such an incredible loss xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello everyone
Sorry to just jump on board like this and bombard everyone with my questions  
Can I just firstly say how sorry I am that a few of you have not had the success we would have hoped for in your cycles and I send you all lots of     I have to admit I am feeling quite despondent about this whole FET lark now as everywhere I read seems to be filled with sad news and yet my consultant seemed quite optimistic about our FET and told us 1 in 3 FET are successful? 
I have just started my progynova tablets on day 1 of this cycle, I am now on day 6 and have just increased to 4 tablets a day today.
I am struggling to get my head around not down reg this time and going straight on tablets to thicken my lining. I don't ovulate on time I'm very irregular yet our consultant said they wouldn't use this protocol if it didn't work and to have faith. But I only have one scan on day 13 and I'm told not to use ovulation kits to detect ovulation so does the progunova prevent ovulation? Otherwise surely ovulation should be timed with ET or am I looking at it all wrong?    
Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi JollyJosie welcome   I can't really help as I am the same as you, bit confused.com! I was supposed to be on a natural FET then when I didnt ovulate the nurses swapped me out to a medicated cycle. I am due to start Progynon next week but am still confused as to the timelines and also whether or not I will have a trigger? Not very helpful to you I know. How many embies do you have? I dont feel confident either it really isn't a nice process it it. Good luck with your cycle! xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny
Thanks for the reply. I am apparently doing a medicated cycle but without the down reg with supracur?
I don't have a trigger I just have a scan in day 13 then they give me a day for thaw and ET
I have 4 day 3 embryos and we have to decide if we try thaw 2 first or take all 4 out and hope for the best, not sure what to do. How many do you have frozen? Are they blasts or early embryos?
Josie x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie Im so sorry it has taken me so long to respond! Been manic with work and catching up with people. How are you, how much longer do you have until the transfer?
I have started on the Progynon today and injections instead of aspirin. All of these drugs make me nervous.
We have five very poor blastocysts which the clinic do not hold out much / if any hope for. They only expect 2 to survive, if we are lucky so we will be hopefully transferring 2. 2 are 5 day blastos and the other 3 are day 6 but graded at 1cc. Basically naff.
How are you getting on xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny,

Lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear that your blasts are not as good grades as you would hope, but I'm sure the clinic would not have froze them if there was no chance, PMA and all that  
Well I had my day 13 scan yesterday after taking 12 days of Progynova and my lining was 12mm which really pleased me as that's one big hurdle out of the way.
I was told to start my pressaries last night and ET is booked for Thursday morning eeeekkkk.

I start my Clexane injections tonight, which I'm dreading, I'm such a wuss lol.
So the dreaded thaw on Thursday morning   god I hope my babies survive      
We have decided to do a progressive thaw and if we have two surviving we will have both replaced.
I'm so excited yet very nervous about the thaw, 2 of my embryos are almost 5 years old and the other 2 are 3 years old.

I have found that I have been feeling very tired this last week since increasing the Progynova and I have A heightened sense of smell.
Have you done a FET before?

Josie xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie thanks for coming back so quickly   Fantastic news on the lining. I too am supposed to start clexane tonight but I have to take it the whole time im on progynova in case of clots? So odd how our cycles are so different. Im absolutely terrified and lying here with the jab but refusing to do it. Stupidly I read side effects and  am now convinced im going to have a bleed out. It doesnt help ive had gastric problems before and leaflet says to avoid if you have ever had an ulcer. Ive spent years on ulcer medication. I can see me screwing up this cycle but so worried, im also already a date late doing it. Wow this Thursday thats amazing welldone on getting this far  this is my first fet I had to do a freeze all cycle because of ohss, hence my fear of drugs now. I'll keep everything crossed for you for Thursday, good luck little snow babies. Be brave with your injection you're so close its the final hurdle x x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

How did the jab go Josie x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny, sorry I posted last night but it seems my post has disappeared Maybe it was my network on my phone as ******** has been doing similar things to me.

Anyhow the jab went ok lol I was still debating at 10pm when to do it lol, I am such a wuss, I'm the end my husband did if for me and it was not that bad  
How did yours go? It stings like hell though doesn't it?
I also had OHSS 2 years ago, I've had it twice now but the first time was worst as I was hospitalised.
I can't believe how quick my cycle is going, I only started the tablets on the 4th sept and my thaw and ET is tomorrow morning....eeeekkkkk.   

I will let you know how it goes as soon as I get home, I'm so nervous that none will thaw, in my minds eye I keep imagining that the first two will thaw perfect and I will still have 2 as a back up plan    yeah right! I will be lucky if I get 2 survive I think. My clinic won't ring to let me know how the thaw went unless none survive, so no news will be good news so to speak that I will have at least 1 survive if no phone call. God help anyone who rings me in the morning lol I will be so stressed if my phone rings and its a friend lol

How do you feel after the clexane? I haven't had any side effects, are you in aspirin and calichew too?
Speak soon

Josie xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie   you are like my little saviour at the moment lol. Ive retreated to my usual ivf position in hiding in bed lol. Well done on the clexane I had a very bad evening and refused to take it so I have to do it tonight. Apparently the trick is to do it as slow as humanely possible. Im only on clexane progynon and suprecur, wish we didnt have to take all these worrying drugs. Sorry to hear you had the dreaded Ohss and twice! My clinic told me they wouldnt allow me to do a full cycle again after being so ill so you were lucky you got a second go...... But not lucky being so poorly, it really does suck. So how exciting tomorrow is the big day  i'll be keeping everything crossed for you and pray those embies will warm up with no problems. I'll be checking all day so keep me posted!! Really hope all goes well for you and your phone doesnt ring! Are u on the clexane until testing day now? Im on the bloody thing for three weeks :-( x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny,
Sadly I wasn't very brave last night, I did cry before hubby stabbed me with the clexane   I could not have done it myself. As for tonight's jab, that yet has to be done! But again I am biding my time and stressing myself out.
I'm not on the Supracur this cycle, I'm just on the Progynova, utrogestan pessaries, clexane, aspirin etc, yes I have to stay on the Clexane until OTD and if I get a BFP I will stay on it throughout pregnancy   
When do you anticipate your ET will be? When is your scan?
I don't think I will sleep a wink tonight, really weird to think that in less than 12 hours hopefully I will be PUPO    
I can't concentrate on anything tonight, just want tomorrow to come.
I hope by now you have managed to talk yourself into a calm state and managed to have your clexane, you are right the knack is to administer it as slow as you can. Another little tip is to use I've before injecting. I'm injecting in my tight ( cannot do tummy at all) and I sit with my bag of frozen peas attached to my leg for about 5 mins before I let DH anywhere near me. Also don't rub the site as it helps reduce bruising and soreness.
Sending you lots of calming vibes, deep breath you can do this, it's really not as bad as you think honest, if I can do it you can as I'm the worlds number one wuss    

Right,  time for my last hot bath for a while    I'm really going to miss my hot baths, but that's only a by small price to pay eh?

I will update as soon as I can tomorrow     hoping I can give you some positive news.

Speak soon and I am so glad I have you to chat to, so thanks for posting

Josie xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Morning Binny

No phone call as yet and ET is in an hour, so hoping that's a good sign, however I'm not sure how long before transfer they thaw the embryos. God this is stressful  
Keep everything crossed for me   
Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

yippeeeeeeee   good luck Josie Im routing for you. Will send a longer message later at work and having to do it on the sly!! All the very best!!! What time is your transfer xxxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny
I'm currently say in the waiting room eekkkk there is a delay and still 2 ladies before me and I'm dying for a wee!!!! 
Almost had a heart attack earlier my phone rang en route and it was the embryologist to say they took the first 2 out one hadn't survived but one was looking good and she wanted to know if she could take another out??
Very stressful as we discussed the other day to do a progressive thaw and I was told they would only ring if there was a problem and none survived, so you can imagine how my heart almost stopped.
I'm now really stressed and nervous and I was fine before, quite calm actually gggrrrre.
Oh well what will be will be, I still have 2 in the freezer and if the next one out is ok that leave one on ice still, which I'm not sure how I feel actually..... One embryo is very risky for a cycle I think if this one doesn't work.

Update soon xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

oh wow how exciting   well done little emby, personally I would be going for two too just think it takes a lot to get to this stage so throw everything at it.
Oh eeekkkkkk Im so excited for you   good luck!!! I'd struggle with the not weeing thing too!!
Keeping everything crossed for you  

(for you to read later!!)

Im due another scan Fri 27th with the transfer hopefully being that week. Ive started spotting though on the estrogen is that normal?
As for that mother f*** of an injection I dont blame you for crying its horrendous. I feel so vulnerable at the moment and worn out of all the hormones but you are cheering me up and showing me the light at the end of the tunnel!! Really really hope it goes well. Hope they give you a photo  
xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

You're definately in there now!! Hee hee keep checking! xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Well Binny..... I am PUPO     
Everything went brilliant  
The first embryo they took out was a 10 cell but didn't make it    
The 2nd one also a 10 cell survived 100%  :so they took a 3rd out which was a 6 cell but sadly it lost 3 cells- but it is still classed as viable as it has 50% of its cells.
The embryologist was happy to transfer it although she said the chance of a pregnancy with that embryo is low  
However by the time they transferred them - after u saw them in screen and they took a photo, my 10 cell was compacting!!    so showing signs of professing which is good.
The transfer itself was great, straight forward and not uncomfortable at all.
So I am over the moon now that I have my babies in board     just praying that  they get nice and snug and stay with us.

I still have one 6 cell on ice too from my 2009 EC as a back up  

So I am doing nothing today lol going to relax in front of the tv for the day and let these embryos settle in   

As for spotting in the oestrogen I can't say if its normal or not, maybe ring your clinic and ask, I didn't spot but I started mine on day 1 of my period so obviously bleeding anyhow.

I'm not surprised your feeling vulnerable Hun I am too, definitely the hormones. I cried when they told me one em or didn't survive, I blamed myself for taking it out of its safe haven all comfy in the freezer and now it's life has ended..... Stupid I know eh??   

Big hugs and between us we will get through this and these damn injections xxxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry for the typos but I'm giddy, emotional and all over the place lol xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Fantastic news well done Josie   its such an emotional rollercoaster and sometimes the embryos that they don't have hope for suddenly divide and implant Im keeping everything crossed, when do you test is it 9 days? Wow Im really pleased for you, the thawing is my biggest nightmare but im sure once you get over that hurdle another one pops up. 
I genuinely think I'll be being told that mine are all naff again but it would be morally wrong to leave them in the freeze so have to go with it and know I did what I could. The embryo that survived 100% is amazing   I'm sure that doesn't happen too often!! Did they tell you to avoid anything? Obviously don't go weight lifting!
I'm not suprised you were emotional, its strange because when they are tucked up in the clinic freezer you always have a chance its scary to pull them out but fingers crossed and lots of positivity that it will all be brilliant. No one understands the trauma of IVF unless they have done it themselves so I 100% hope and pray that you get a BFP.
I think the clinic are getting bored of me lol, DH had to call up and speak to the consultant because I refused to take the anti clotting drug, anyway they re assured that it is very low dose and shouldnt affect any ulcers that I have left in my belly. Lets hope not or I'll have a serious problem!
So nice to have someone to talk to and selfishly because you are further on than me it gives me positivity to carry on and not throw the towel in. I wish they hadn't down regulated me as I dont think it was necessary and has completely thrown my brain.

Anyway good job Josie!! Well done and make sure you spend your time thinking positive thoughts and relaxing. I've got really positive vibes that yours is going to be a success  

         xxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Binny for your positive words it really helps to talk to someone who knows how I'm feeling and "gets it"  
I'm sure your clinic would not have put you on the drug if they we worried about upsetting your ulcers and I pray that they are right and all is well whilst taking it, I hope after your husbands phone call to the clinic that you feel more relaxed, if that's possible on this roller coaster   

As you have probably guessed I've been googling all afternoon about embryos that have lost 50% of there cells and found mixed results, I'm not going to stress over it though, I have told myself that what will be will be and to remain positive.

I know it's very early days but I'm actually quite positive - please be warned that this so called positivity will take a nose dive in a few days lol when the knicker watching kicks in  , everything is a roller coaster isn't it, even the PMA?

I promise that I will keep my spirits up and cheer you along as you approach the big thaw and we can go mad together in the 2ww.

Because I had a 3 day transfer my OTD is 14 days post ET so it's the 2nd October, but I know I will cave in and test before then, I am so weak when it comes to will power.
For me testing early ( ish) but at a time when a BFP would show helps me, in the fact if its BFN it eases the blow on OTD. I know we're all different and some people can't bear the thought of testing early to burst the bubble, but I once did it on OTD and was convinced it had worked as I had sore boobs, nausea, dizzy, hungry and it was a clear BFN and I was devestated. That was by far my worst BFN   
I find the first week of the 2ww fine, it's the second week that's its a killer and I go loopy lol    

Why do you think your blasts are poor quality, what makes you think that? I'm sure they wouldn't have frozen them if they were poor and to be fair I think any embryo that makes it to blasts has a fairly good chance of achieving a pregnancy so keep those positive thoughts up     
Only a week for you until your scan and it will pass so quick  

Well I'm off for a lie down whilst DH cooks dinner....oh the life   I could get used to this lol xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie Happy Friday, how are you feeling hope you are keeping up those positive vibes!!
I am totally with you with the testing early thing, I like to prepare myself as its more copeable. Apparently I can't test with a wee stick because of the drugs and have to go to the clinic for a blood test   not good I will be going out of my brains as its then on their terms to let me know, I dont want to hear it in a phonecall Id rather they just text me yes or no lol lol lol.

Try not to send yourself mad with google but it is good if you can find some good success stories on there. I am a great believer in fate but it means nothing when you have worked so hard and had to endure the mental and physical torture of IVF. Just remember as well you had a perfect embie in there too, focus on that one!! 

How many FETs / IVF cycles have you gone through? 

The grading of my embryos came from the clinic embryologist, I went for my second endometrial biposy (my favourite not!!) and they called her in to discuss it with me. I was totally unaware and unprepared that this was going to happen. Anyway she did alot of sympathetic smiling and nodding but said that basically of the 5 they should not have frozen 3, they are poor quality 1CC (1 in our clinic is lowest) but they felt sorry for me as I was in hospital so gave them a chance. The other 2 one is a 1BC and think the other is also a 1CC so all in all not a good batch.
She said to me "to prepare for failure" and that they would hope to get 1 out of them survive but that the chances of me getting pregnant were very low. The nurse in the room said yes but not impossible Vicky and she then said oh yes yes we have a "few" cases where we are suprised by the outcome....... that was enough for me basically she is saying its not impossible but its not likely.
Im so fed up as I honestly know that this will be a BFN Im not a lucky person (seriously Im really not lol) so I dont expect this to be any different.
I just feel like my one and only chance has not been a fair one. Ive done everything they told me but because I have polycystic ovaries (which I didnt know until last week) I produce naff eggs.
Its a bitter pill to swallow when you are mutilating yourself every night with no hope. Sorry to winge.

My own GP told me to be proud of myself not many women (apparently) get through IVF and that I've done everything I could and if its a negative to pick myself up and hold my head high.
- which applies for us all eh!

Anyway enough doom! I spent most of yesterday crying (purely hormone induced) including sobbing on my physio lol. Thankfully he knows whats going on. Today I woke up in a better mood so hoping the estrogen is starting to counteract the dreaded menopause drug.

Lets focus on the next two weeks for you   Keep milking it with the DH lol. Hope you have some nice relaxing lined up for the weekend   
Last nights injection wasn't as painful so apparently the tip now is that DH has to have a few beers and do it half cut, doesnt fill me with confidence lol. 

Are you on those horrendous pessaries now? Is there any part of IVF that isnt degrading lol  

Positive thoughts!! xxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny,
Lovely to hear from you today, sorry it's a late reply but I have been out today with a friend trying to occupy my over worked mind   
I'm so sorry that you have been made to feel that your embryos are of a poor quality, whilst it is best that they are open and honest with you as that's what we deserve, it can be absolutely devastating to hear and I really feel for you. What I will say to you is we have had a successful cycle and have 2 year old twins, but we have had several fresh goes and several FET over the years and for the first time ever we decided to go to blasts as it was the first batch of embryos where we had at least 5. When we got to transfer we were told we only had 2 embryos on day 5 and one was not even a blastocyst and one was a very early blastocyst. We were told they had slowed down in growth and were graded a 2/A and 2B I being worst    they did say they weren't the best quality and there fore they were happy to transfer two....and they both took!!!   
So when people do say it only takes one and poorer quality embryos can and do achieve pregnancy it's true.
I have had really good grade embryos put back and no hint of a BFP and I have many friends who have had very poor embryos put back or just the one and it not being a " good" grade that have also achieved a pregnancy.
I am the most unluckiest person in the world, believe me and I never for one minute think we would be lucky!!

So what I'm trying to say is please don't give up on your potential babies just because they say they are not the best, these lovely embryologist a transfer embryos into us that made me top grades  and look fab yet they still fail to achieve a pregnancy. Have faith in them my sweet, if they are alive when thawed they have life and have a chance    

Yes I am on the awful bullets, they have to be one of the most messiest things ever, yuk! I have to have 2 in the morning and 2 at night, but the good thing is they have balanced my hormones I think    I've been very emotional and hot headed since starting the progynova but the last 3 days I have been very calm and relaxed, so maybe they have a good point.

I chuckled about your DH doing it half cut   but hey if it works then so be it    glad to hear it wasn't as bad.

What have you got planned for the weekend??

I started a thread the other day saying I was PUPO and there is a few other ladies who have just had transfer yesterday and today so pop over Hun to that thread and maybe we can all chat there in one spot  

Speak soon and keep your pecker up   Xxxx


----------

